# pigeon Breeding



## Drago (Feb 7, 2019)

I bought two pigeons. Female layed 2 eggs after like 3 weeks. I tried checking the eggs with the mobile light but couldn't see anything inside them. Should i wait more and if not what can i do with the eggs?
Another question is i feel like the male pigeon is a bit too young atm. He has this weird behavior of sitting low and moving his wings a bit (while making different noises) almost all the time when near the female. I haven't really seen him getting aggressive towards the female can this be the reason? What to do with the male then he is not doing anything? Should i make him watch porno?


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like a female!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Drago said:


> I bought two pigeons. Female layed 2 eggs after like 3 weeks. I tried checking the eggs with the mobile light but couldn't see anything inside them. Should i wait more and if not what can i do with the eggs?
> Another question is i feel like the male pigeon is a bit too young atm. He has this weird behavior of sitting low and moving his wings a bit (while making different noises) almost all the time when near the female. I haven't really seen him getting aggressive towards the female can this be the reason? What to do with the male then he is not doing anything? Should i make him watch porno?


How do you know it is male?


----------

